# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  It's been a horrible year for me with cresties

## Kinra

I've lost 7 crested geckos so far this year.  I believe I lost most of them to heat spikes since I seem to lose them in groups.  I lost 1 shortly before I moved, 2 in about June/July, 3 shortly before I moved back to supsected heat spikes and my most recent loss, the one that hurts the most, to unknown reasons.  All of the ones I have lost so far are little ones, with the exception of a breeding female.  I wasn't around when the adult female died so I don't know what happened there, my sister who was taking care of them called to tell me she and a little hatchling died.

My most recent loss has me realing though.  My awesome little yellow hatchling that was about 2g and 2-3 months old died today.  I know it was today because he looked like he just died when I went to change food and I know he was fine last night when I checked on him.  My mom named him Lucky and until now has lived true to that name.  Before I moved back to WI my cat knocked his cage down from about 5ft up and he survived the fall and the cat completely unharmed and I was able to find him within about an hour.  I still can't believe he's gone.   :Tears:

----------


## John1982

That sucks, hope you're able to figure it out and turn things around.

----------


## jeanus

I am so sorry for your losses. I would suspect a virus adenovirus we lost a chameleon and some beardies we bought new beardies from a reputable breeders and made sure we scrubbed everything down with bleach and rinsed with fresh water. Get a thermostate to rule out heat spikes. Retile magazine had an article on the virus.

----------


## Kinra

> That sucks, hope you're able to figure it out and turn things around.


Thank you, I am hoping I can turn things around.  If I keep losing hatchlings I am probably going to stop breeding the cresteds.  When I first got into them I was keeping them purely as pets and I managed to raise two of my little girls up from about 3-4g, but I can't seem to succeed with the babies.   :Sad: 




> I am so sorry for your losses. I would suspect a virus adenovirus we lost a chameleon and some beardies we bought new beardies from a reputable breeders and made sure we scrubbed everything down with bleach and rinsed with fresh water. Get a thermostate to rule out heat spikes. Retile magazine had an article on the virus.


Thank you, I don't think it's a virus in this case though.  It's mainly hatchlings - babies that I keep losing, under 3g, and all of them were unrelated.  It's only the most recent one to die that is actually one I hatched.  Crested geckos can be very sensitive to heat spikes and I had 2 this summer, which is when I lost the group of 2 and the group of 3.  I don't really know why I lost this one.  A friend of mine thinks that maybe I have too many plants in the baby cages and they can't find their food.   :Sad:

----------


## Evenstar

I'm so sorry Rebecca.  My thoughts are with you.   :Tears:

----------


## BlueMoonExotics

I also keep and breed cresteds and here in southwest Florida it can definitely be a challenge. I'm not sure of all the details on your husbandry so I'm not really sure what advice to give on that but I am sorry for your loss. I couldn't imagine losing my babies like that  :Sad: .

----------

